# iTunes doesn't recognise id3 tags



## Franmiguel (Apr 28, 2012)

I have recently purchased a new computer and have installed iTunes and added all my music to iTunes.
Many albums have id3 data that appears to be in the meta data (can see it in Windows Explorer and Mp3Tag) but is not recognised by iTunes.
I have searched extensively on the net, as I have had this problem before with upgrades to itunes, but have not found a solution. 
I appreciate any help...


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Do you see garbled text or no text?

There are 5 types of ID3 tags in use. Do you know which you used on your files?


----------



## Franmiguel (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi Elvandi,

I get no text although in some of the tracks that I am having the issue with, the comments field get filled in with data along the lines of "00000 00000 000EDF 00000 000XFT 00000"
Tags are ID3v2.3...

Cheers


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Windows Explorer and WMP use ID3v2.3 tags but iTunes uses ID3v2.4 tags. You can use Mp3tag to convert them, go to Tools > Options > Tags, Mpeg and set it to ID3v2.4 UTF-8 under "Write". Then just save your files.

After that you'll be able to see them in iTunes but not in Windows Explorer or WMP.


----------



## Franmiguel (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi Stantley,
I have tried that for one album that shows ALL tags in Windows explorer (Title, Album Name, Genre, Year etc), only SOME tags in Mp3Tag, and virtually NO tags in itunes (title which appears to be derived from the file name, "1-01 xxx", 1-"2-02 yyy" and artist...
I then deleted the album from iTunes and then re added it... Still only shows the couple of tags that previously showed in iTunes... 
Looking at the tag version raises a couple of questions...
I rip my CD's in iTunes and when viewed in Mp3Tag show as v2.3 and v2.2...
The albums that I am having problems with used to have all the data (as v2.3) and stopped displaying them in iTunes...

Cheers


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Download the program MP3 Diags and scan some of files with it. Get the program here http://mp3diags.sourceforge.net/010_getting_the_program.html#binWindows, click on Windows 32bit installer.

It sounds like you have duplicate tags on your files and MP3 Diags should detect that and fix it. Let me know what shows up with the MP3 Diags scan before you attempt to fix it. Also make copies of all your files before you do any changes.


----------



## Franmiguel (Apr 28, 2012)

Have tested that on one album...
Results attached.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

These should explain:

http://support.apple.com/kb/TA44555?viewlocale=en_US
http://www.dougscripts.com/itunes/itinfo/id3tags00.php


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

You should be able to fix them with Mp3tag. Go to Tools > Options > Tags-Mpeg, under "Read" check ID3v1 and ID3v2 (not APE), under "Write" check ID3v1 and ID3v2 (not APEv2) also ID3v2.4 UTF-8. Under remove don't check anything.

Select some of your files and hit save.


----------



## Franmiguel (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi Stantley,
Tags are already set as you describe. Still have ALL tags shown in Windows explorer (Title, Album Name, Genre, Year etc), only SOME tags in Mp3Tag, and virtually NO tags in itunes (title which appears to be derived from the file name. Again, They used to show in iTunes prior to reloading them onto my new computer. If there are any other suggestions, they are appreciated.


----------



## Franmiguel (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi Elvandil,
Have read both links. The first seems to relate to original version (2003) of iTunes, but the article apparently was last modified in 2012. Main advice seemed to be install the latest version of iTunes... What am I missing?
Second link has interesting background knowledge. Have read the knowledgebase articles, #*88186 *seems to have the same problem but was not answered. #*60954 *was also the same but not solved. I do appreciate any more suggestions.


----------



## Franmiguel (Apr 28, 2012)

In case anyone is watching...

I fixed my problem, in a round about sort of a way...

I copied the whole iTunes folder that is under the USER directory, from my old computer to my new computer.

I then modified 2 files - "iTunes Music Library.xml" and "iTunes Library.itl".

I opened the XML file in an editor and did a "Find and Replace" on the OLD file path and replaced it with the NEW file path... (d:/music to e:/Music in my case)

I then opened the ITL file and DELETED EVERYTHING IN IT.

When iTunes opens, it notes that the ITL file is corrupted and rebuilds my library (the one from my old machine, which was OK) it from the XML file...

So I am now back to where I was, which was only having occasional losses of some ID3 tag data for no apparent reason - which I will live with...

What I have learned. DONT EVER rebuild my collection by "adding folder to library".

If I move it to a new computer, I will do as above.

I will also investigate Songbird and have another look at Media Monkey...

Problem for me with moving away from iTunes is that I duplicate my monitor onto my 55inch TV and run it through my stereo, and I must admit, I love looking at my Music collection (with hi res cover art scanned and embedded into the file) with cover flow by Album/Artist/Year. Which gives the same experience as flicking through my vinyl...

Windows media player, Windows Media Center, Xbox Extender, Panasonic's GUI, Plex Media Server - Not even Apple TV cut it for that feel....


----------

